# A Note on Tire Dressing/ Tire Shine



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

YES that is old tire dressing sludge!!!

Everyone loves the look of freshly dressed tires, it really completes the look of the entire detail. However, not all tire dressings are created equal. Most people who use tire dressings are aware of the dreaded sling some of them produce, but the issues don't stop there. This sling off can actually stain paint and plastic parts if left long enough. More importantly, tire manufacturers add antioxidants and antiozonants to the sidewall and tread to help prevent premature aging from ozone and weather exposure. Certain cleaners and tire shines can remove these important components of the tire which can lead to cracking and sidewall failure.


----------



## Bob Z. (Aug 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if they apply tire dessings prior to delivery at the Performance Center? I am taking delivery on 11/12...hope not!


----------



## markrob (Apr 17, 2010)

Are any of the available tire dressings safe to use??


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

DetailDan said:


> YES that is old tire dressing sludge!!!
> 
> Everyone loves the look of freshly dressed tires, it really completes the look of the entire detail. However, not all tire dressings are created equal. Most people who use tire dressings are aware of the dreaded sling some of them produce, but the issues don't stop there. This sling off can actually stain paint and plastic parts if left long enough. More importantly, tire manufacturers add antioxidants and antiozonants to the sidewall and tread to help prevent premature aging from ozone and weather exposure. Certain cleaners and tire shines can remove these important components of the tire which can lead to cracking and sidewall failure.


Just like my wife. You tell me i'm doing something wrong but you don't offer any solutions. :rofl:

Do you have any alternatives?


----------



## Yellow Jacket (Feb 28, 2012)

Just applied Tuf Shine and I think it would address your concerns - it is excellent.


----------



## tlm999 (Feb 8, 2006)

I use Zaino. No mess and it lasts.


----------



## brettski69 (Aug 7, 2008)

Swissvax "Pneu "is superb. Shiny, but not greasy. It also last for a few washes.


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.mothers.com/02_products/20324.html

good product and won't "sling," inexpensive and widely available.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Any water based dressing is best to use, there are plenty on the market.

The biggest problem that people have with sling with tire dressing is it's applied wrong and not allowed to dry completely before driving. I use a foam paint brush to smooth the product and get full coverage on the tire, and then a good 30 minutes to dry before driving.


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

Chemical Guys Extreme VRP Dressing has worked well for me. It's water based, and has a thick consistency which means it can be applied with a foam applicator. Low to medium shine, clean-looking and durable. I prefer it to sprayable products as it's less messy.


----------

